# butter price at Aldi 1.89 this week



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been watching for this. Butter hasn't been under 2.99 for quite some time.

I'm down to my last 2 half pints of canned butter. I will probably make a pig of myself tomorrow morning and buy 10 to 12 pounds of both salted and unsalted and can most if it. Freeze the rest. I don't see a "limit" referenced in the ad so...:happy:

Aldi price starts tomorrow. Yay!

Hope this helps someone who has been watching for butter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

YAY is right! I live in NYS ans our Aldi's has the same sale price as yours.

I see you can yours do you really like the taste of it? Is it quite different from the fresh? Do you use it to butter vegetables and what about toast? 

I would really love to can it but have a fear I won't like it..I only use salted butter.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like it 3sons. I butter taters or other veggies with it, toast, biscuits, cornbread, etc. I just sprinkle some salt. I really like salted butter taste too.

Nothing makes a better crust for grilled sammich crust than melting it in the pan beforehand. The only thing I would not use it for is baking, but I would try that in a shtf situation.

BTW I have used mine after 3 years and all good. I do not refrigerate it after opening. I have had a pint size open on the counter through hot humid summer here, and it grew a tad of green fuzz near the top where some was just small streaks, not down in the main mass. Scraped it out, wiping with paper towel. The rest was fine with no rancidity or off taste. Used it for frying grilled cheese eggs mostly. 

I think I will experiment with using salted this time and see if it is just as useful. They say it could turn out grainy or be unevenly distributed. 

I keep butter in the freezer long after the suggested date and haven't had any problems. But I like to can it also. Just take extra clean care for the rims and seals to be completely untouched/wiped clean.


Gosh I'm craving cornbread and all sorts of other buttery stuff now.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I am jealous of that price. But I am super super fussy about butter, if it's been in the fridge for more than 4-5 days it gets moved to cooking butter. and if it's ever left on the side, it's instantly cooking butter. to me it starts to taste "off" that fast.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Skandi said:


> I am jealous of that price. But I am super super fussy about butter, if it's been in the fridge for more than 4-5 days it gets moved to cooking butter. and if it's ever left on the side, it's instantly cooking butter. to me it starts to taste "off" that fast.


Oh that makes me sad. 

You might be just fussy, as you say, but I wonder if you are not keeping it sealed in the fridge and it's picking up stuff from your other items?
If so, try keeping it on the counter in something that is airtight.

I always have 1 to 2 sticks on the counter in an old glass dish like this (turned upside down), which is not even airtight.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. I bought mine!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats! The best I see is 2 for $5 around here...........


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

If I could find butter that cheap I might try canning some. At $3.99lb I'm scared to try in case I mess it up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

partndn said:


> I really like it 3sons. I butter taters or other veggies with it, toast, biscuits, cornbread, etc. I just sprinkle some salt. I really like salted butter taste too.
> 
> Nothing makes a better crust for grilled sammich crust than melting it in the pan beforehand. The only thing I would not use it for is baking, but I would try that in a shtf situation.
> 
> ...


Thanks..when the price is right I buy 20lbs or more and freeze them..I don't go by expiration dates I go buy looks,smell & taste. I also keep butter at room temperature uncovered and sitting on a plate in my cupboard have been doing this all my married life of 26yrs and my family has always done this..never knew other people didn't do the same until I hit my 20's lol..

I have been canning for around 3-yrs now..have been watching katzcradle on youtube can her butter but for some reason I have a fear of doing it..I need to just go for it! Thanks for your input.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

you are so lucky!
In Maine, butter is fast approaching $5 a lb.
mostly now it is $3.99 and up.
Way back when, I knew it was going to go up and whenever I could, I bought butter at $1.99 per lb. Every time I saw some, I would buy a few.
I still have about 26lbs of butter. For a while, I had over 40lbs. Everyone kept saying, 'what are you going to do with all that butter?' I knew that we used butter, and that soon enough there'd be days like today ($4 for a lb. of butter) coming soon enough.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My sister drives a truck and called a little while ago telling me the prices of where she's at. She said, and I quote, " maybe your not so nuts after all!". This is the same sister that used to call me a wanna be Amish hoarder.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

mythreesons said:


> Thanks..when the price is right I buy 20lbs or more and freeze them..I don't go by expiration dates I go buy looks,smell & taste. I also keep butter at room temperature uncovered and sitting on a plate in my cupboard have been doing this all my married life of 26yrs and my family has always done this..never knew other people didn't do the same until I hit my 20's lol..
> 
> I have been canning for around 3-yrs now..have been watching katzcradle on youtube can her butter but for some reason I have a fear of doing it..I need to just go for it! Thanks for your input.


I watched katzcradle's vid several times. Have you seen Bexar Prepper's video? I guess technically you would call it ghee. This is how I did it. I highly recommend this way, without pressure canning. This type is what I speak of that is good after 3 years for me.

Give it a try!
(I'm not claiming either one is more right, just sayin which one I ended up doin and was very satisfied)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcV3aXTqKvg[/ame]


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

The best price I find out here is about 2.50/lb. I'd be jumping all over that Aldi's price.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I enjoyed the butter and cream cheese canning vids - still need to try them out, though.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I have been using a butter bell for years and will continue to do so. 









The butter stays soft and does not spoil because air (oxygen) does not get to it. I have also found that I use less butter if it is softened.

I traveled for work once on a trip that was supposed to last less than a week. Since the trip was for only a week I left the butter bell on the counter. The trip actually lasted a hair over two months. When I got back my grass was so tall, does were hiding their fawns in it, but the butter was fine. No growth!!!

Check them out....

TRellis


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Shoprite has Land O Lakes butter on sale for $1.97lb starting Sunday..I'm loving it!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

No Aldi's OR Shoprite's here...but seeing butter going on sale means maybe it will be on sale at one of my local stores, too. Fingers crossed! I have about 20# in the freezer, but I'll add more if it is under $2/lb.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Good, we only had 1 lb left in the freezer, been waiting to stock up but no one has had a sale.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

partndn said:


> Oh that makes me sad.
> 
> You might be just fussy, as you say, but I wonder if you are not keeping it sealed in the fridge and it's picking up stuff from your other items?
> If so, try keeping it on the counter in something that is airtight.
> ...


Yep, same here..it stays on the counter, as do the eggs.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks! 10 pounds just went into the freezer!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got me 10 lbs. this am and wish I'd brought more money with me. Really nice veggies though and I spent my money on that.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

terri9630 said:


> If I could find butter that cheap I might try canning some. At $3.99lb I'm scared to try in case I mess it up.


If you're anywhere near a Walmart, they might price match it for you. Worth asking.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

stef said:


> If you're anywhere near a Walmart, they might price match it for you. Worth asking.


My walmart will only price match if the place is with in 100 miles. None of those stores are that close.


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

At our local Aldi store they also have their canned 12.5 oz Chicken Breast for 1.59. Great deal and the chicken is very good, exp date is not for 2 years so it will last even longer. We bought 2 cases.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL, too many "older style people" here. Lots of Mennonite, Amish, farmers, etc in the region. I went to Aldi's last night and they were totally sold out of the salted butter. So I picked up the un-salted, I can cook with that just as easily. You have to be there on Wednesday mornings if you are going to ever get butter when it's on sale, lol. There are a few other things that way, too, but butter is a BIG one.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We do a stock up on the canned chicken every yr. Great for quick chicken/rice supper. The roast beef is good, too but not much in the can compared to the chicken so we don't buy it.

Didn't know WM would price match Aldi...have my receipt and my Aldi is in same town as supercenter. Hmmm. Might try it. Our Aldi is a 70 mile trip but it really is pretty trip and we easily save more than enough to cover gas..$2.15 here right now. Our local groceries have pitiful veggies and fruits. Yesterday got green beans that snapped like right out of the garden at Aldi. Plus Pa's beer batter fish patties; he was happy. Quick meal on a bun with Miracle Whip and homemade mustard. My family has all become mustard lovers since I started making homemade!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mutti said:


> We do a stock up on the canned chicken every yr. Great for quick chicken/rice supper. The roast beef is good, too but not much in the can compared to the chicken so we don't buy it.
> 
> Didn't know WM would price match Aldi...have my receipt and my Aldi is in same town as supercenter. Hmmm. Might try it. Our Aldi is a 70 mile trip but it really is pretty trip and we easily save more than enough to cover gas..$2.15 here right now. Our local groceries have pitiful veggies and fruits. Yesterday got green beans that snapped like right out of the garden at Aldi. Plus Pa's beer batter fish patties; he was happy. Quick meal on a bun with Miracle Whip and homemade mustard. My family has all become mustard lovers since I started making homemade!


Our walmart price matches everything but meat. Because "Our meat is superior to our competitors. ". :hysterical:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I picked up two pounds by price matching. It'll last for a while. Thanks for the heads up.* *


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

We passed on the butter this week.. By adding to our freezer when on sale we have 15 lbs of butter already, just the 2 of us and will restock next time its on sale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

partndn said:


> I really like it 3sons. I butter taters or other veggies with it, toast, biscuits, cornbread, etc. I just sprinkle some salt.  I really like salted butter taste too.
> 
> Nothing makes a better crust for grilled sammich crust than melting it in the pan beforehand. The only thing I would not use it for is baking, but I would try that in a shtf situation.
> 
> ...


I wanted you to know that I bit the bullet and pressure canned 14-pints today by following katzcradul's way ..I'm waiting for the gauge to read zero now.:nanner::nanner:

I did 1/2 salted and 1/2 non salted..hopefully the texture will turnout right.. all in all I have to say its a long long process I thought compared to other foods I've canned..or maybe its just because I started in the early afternoon verses starting first thing in the morning..I was busy this morning processing 15lbs of potatoes to put into the dehydrator.:happy2:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Well there's no foolin around with you!!! :clap:

So glad you did it. I'd love your feedback after you try it out, as I've not done that way. I bet you do feel like an all day ordeal. 
One reason I tried the other way (ghee) was to avoid more time and fuss. I am sure you will be glad you did it. 14 pints will last you a long time!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Partndn !

We have a local Aldi's that just opened few months back. Stopped by today and got 15lbs to add to the stash in the freezer.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I stopped & picked up 10 lbs today. I have quite a bit in the freezer now.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

With the dairy goats I just make it when we need it. I'd like to try to can some I'm just a bit nervous about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

partndn said:


> Well there's no foolin around with you!!! :clap:
> 
> So glad you did it. I'd love your feedback after you try it out, as I've not done that way. I bet you do feel like an all day ordeal.
> One reason I tried the other way (ghee) was to avoid more time and fuss. I am sure you will be glad you did it. 14 pints will last you a long time!



Holy smokes it takes hours from start to finish (started @2;30 and just got done @ 10;20)using katzcradul's method..3-hrs of shaking the jars every 20 minutes to get all the sediment to combine with its self until it solidifies :hair I think that's because I used 1/2 salted butter..I will use the unsalted next time I think. I think I will try bexarprepper's method after all.

Tell me how long have you been canning butter using bexarpreppers method?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Costco's price on the 1# blocks of butter was $1.98/# today for 4# bundles...I bought another 8# of butter, bringing me to about 28# in the freezer. Best price I've seen in a while.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

mythreesons said:


> Holy smokes it takes hours from start to finish (started @2;30 and just got done @ 10;20)using katzcradul's method..3-hrs of shaking the jars every 20 minutes to get all the sediment to combine with its self until it solidifies :hair I think that's because I used 1/2 salted butter..I will use the unsalted next time I think. I think I will try bexarprepper's method after all.
> 
> Tell me how long have you been canning butter using bexarpreppers method?


3 years since my first ones. I've only had to do it twice! I do about 12-14 pounds at a time. I am single, and my son eats here occasionally.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> With the dairy goats I just make it when we need it.


I have dairy goats & it takes too long for the cream to rise & then it's not enough to do much butter.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wendy said:


> I have dairy goats & it takes too long for the cream to rise & then it's not enough to do much butter.


That's why I spent the $80 on ebay for a cream separator. My husband likes skim milk and we all like butter. You don't really have to separate the cream. If you beat whole milk long enough you'll get your butter, just takes longer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

Aldi still has their butter on sale @ $1.89lb in my area..

partndn~thanks!


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

The discount store here typically has butter for 2/lb but the past few weeks it's been 2.50 hopefully I can find a better deal elsewhere and start stocking up, we only have four pounds of butter right now and go through at least a pound a week. Everythings better with butter!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Local store brand this week is 2 for $5. And whole hams are $1.99 per pound...I remember not too long ago getting them at Easter for $0.99 per pound.

Matt


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The price of dairy has been coming down for the last several weeks. I got a few pounds of butter for $1.99, have a coupon for 8 oz. shredded cheese for $1.69, and milk is close to $3 a gallon.


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

Was at Aldi's on Monday and the butter is still 1.89.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Mutti said:


> We do a stock up on the canned chicken every yr. Great for quick chicken/rice supper. The roast beef is good, too but not much in the can compared to the chicken so we don't buy it.
> 
> Didn't know WM would price match Aldi...have my receipt and my Aldi is in same town as supercenter. Hmmm. Might try it. Our Aldi is a 70 mile trip but it really is pretty trip and we easily save more than enough to cover gas..$2.15 here right now. Our local groceries have pitiful veggies and fruits. Yesterday got green beans that snapped like right out of the garden at Aldi. Plus Pa's beer batter fish patties; he was happy. Quick meal on a bun with Miracle Whip and homemade mustard. My family has all become mustard lovers since I started making homemade!


Any chance you'd share your homemade mustard recipe!


----------

